# Real or fake Hublot black magic 44mm



## boutique.foot

Hey guys,
I bought this Hublot black magic 44mm on the internet from a watch shop for $10,000.
Can anyone confirm that it is 100% authentic?


----------



## mikemargolis

I am voting 99.5% fake. Can you read me the serial number please?


----------



## boutique.foot

644961.
How do you see that it lay be fake???? I can return it and get a refund if I want fortunately!!!


----------



## mikemargolis

FAKE FAKE FAKE. RUN to get your money back, do not walk.


----------



## bryanvanalmkerk

i feel like fake watch producers could come to forums with their garbage and ask to see if we can tell the difference so they can make a better fake. just sayin


----------



## mikemargolis

That is why I never say exactly what is fake, just that it is.


----------



## Gai

That watch is 100% fake.. Look at another forum member having his big bang black magic up for sale pics and compare:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-hublot-big-bang-black-magic-207733.html


----------



## mikemargolis

Two different animals. The first watch is a 44mm, the one you linked to is a 41mm. Different movements, different positions on the subdials.

I still note that the first one is fake, and the linked one, not. It is interesting that the OP (Original Poster) has not come back to say 'Thank you for saving me $10,000' or anything at all.

What the heck, I do this to help people, not to get thanked.


----------



## vserduchka

Yeah, he was probably a counterfeiter checking the quality of his work.

Hublot seems to be the most ripped off brand next to Rolex. Any idea why?


----------



## wristclock

The finishing on that thing is horrendous what a hunk of turd


----------



## Mixalix

The OP's watch is definitely fake. The funnier thing is that the watch referenced later as real, is also fake. The answer is always in the movements and as soon as I saw the back of both is was obvious.

Hublot does not use black or blue topped flat screws in their movements.


----------



## 3ther

vserduchka said:


> Yeah, he was probably a counterfeiter checking the quality of his work.
> 
> Hublot seems to be the most ripped off brand next to Rolex. Any idea why?


Hublot is the new 'it' brand, honestly. Rap culture's watch of choice has shifted from Rolexes, to AP, and now, with Jay-Z's endorsement of Hublots on "Otis" (New watch alert/ hublots / or the big face rollie / I got two of those), they've taken off. I'm sure there are other reasons, but pop-culture helps too.

Plus, you see many pro athletes wearing them now, too. Pretty sure Lebron is collaborating with Hublot at the moment, along with a few other basketball players.


----------



## mister wiggles

3ther said:


> Hublot is the new 'it' brand, honestly. Rap culture's watch of choice has shifted from Rolexes, to AP, and now, with Jay-Z's endorsement of Hublots on "Otis" (New watch alert/ hublots / or the big face rollie / I got two of those), they've taken off. I'm sure there are other reasons, but pop-culture helps too.
> 
> Plus, you see many pro athletes wearing them now, too. Pretty sure Lebron is collaborating with Hublot at the moment, along with a few other basketball players.


adding to this madness, i think 50 cent wore one in that awful movie 'set up'


----------



## elim

second post and you spent $10,000 on a watch you are not sure is real or not?????I can smell the bull **** from here..


----------



## jmp909

elim said:


> second post and you spent $10,000 on a watch you are not sure is real or not?????I can smell the bull **** from here..


His conduct gives him away not the question. Sometimes people will take a chance or have CC protection.


----------



## thesil

Jeez! This is my second post and first reply to anyone. Why would someone buy a watch on the net for $10,000 and THEN wonder if it is a fake??? Just sayin


----------



## JayJ

Wow...spending that much money and not being sure....that's pretty worrying

Having said that I bought a second hand IWC at an auction some years ago (a reputable auction, not a back-street one!) and it turned out to be fake even though I was guaranteed it wasn't. Didn't spend 10K on it luckily though. Wasn't until I went to get it serviced I found out it wasn't real. You live and learn....


----------



## StephenWatch

vserduchka said:


> Yeah, he was probably a counterfeiter checking the quality of his work.
> 
> Hublot seems to be the most ripped off brand next to Rolex. Any idea why?


Yes, because folk pay $10,000 for them!! :roll:

I am not an expert at all on this brand, but just look at those screws, they would look out of place on a £75 Casio, never mind a 10 grand watch. Also, the screws on the front bezel, for $10,000, I'd want them all orientated in the same direction. Also, the 'hublot' lettering just looks cheap.

Now, if the OP is testing us to see what's the most noticeable as a 'fake', the next one he'll make, our comments will be taken on board it will be a bit better. :think:


----------



## bigbondjing

The original post came from the same guy who appears to be from Bucharest, Romania, frequently posts under multiple names at multiple watch forums and always under the guise of selling Hublot Big Bangs. Right now he's trying to sell a "Cappaccino" and "Evolution" using the name AvramMihai and JrAlex. He's used other names recently to sell his fake Hublots and always changes his yahoo accounts and names after getting put on blast. He attempted the same thing scam at WF and a few other forums just recently. 
i have a problem with someone attempting to committ a felony while all I'm trying to do is find a deal on a cheap tritium auto and keep up to date on what's happening in the watch world.


----------

